# What's wrong with my Pee? It now tastes like lite lemonade with grain..



## crabjoe (Oct 23, 2019)

I back sweetened with 6 cups as the recipe called for and the taste was a bit harsh. Added a bit more sugar to take it to 1.010. It now had a after taste of a light sulfur. I let a glass sit out for a few hours and tasted again. This time it tastes like I was trying to mix lemonade with grain alcohol. 

What am I doing wrong? Should I just bottle it and let it age for a month?


----------



## Lwrightjs (Nov 24, 2019)

Sounds like a stressed yeast issue to me. How long have you let it age?


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 25, 2019)

What was the starting gravity? If you don't know or recall do you know the total volume of pee and how much sugar you had added to the lemon juice?


----------



## crabjoe (Nov 25, 2019)

When I 1st posted this, the taste of grain alcohol was because it was too young. I ended up adding more sugar to crude it, but the sulfur taste stuck around. For me, it was too sweet and I didnt like the smell. Others that have tried it seem to love it.. out of about 20 people that tried it, only 3 people said it was too sweet.. I cant believe these people actually like it.


----------

